
API to detect toxic comments - AJRF
https://www.perspectiveapi.com/#/
======
kushti
"Genocide is good" = 13% toxicity, "Genocide is bad" = 87% toxicity

Pure garbage.

------
the_cyber_pass
Although on a technical level I think it could prove an interesting challenge,
I worry about it's implications on speech across the web. Besides potential
fears about the creators bias training it, all I think this will do is create
clever slang to get around the filter. There was a joke on 4chan a long time
ago about starting to use the names of major companies as racial slurs because
it would be harder to filter and I could easily see something like that
happening here.

